# Cavs @ Nuggets | Game #39 | Jan 19th @ 10:30PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Note*: this is completely ripped off another site, but I liked the graphic so figured we could use it for a change of pace :biggrin: Let's hope it's not bad luck.

*Game Notes*:

- Cavs are reeling a bit, a win here would go a long way towards salvaging this road trip

- Denver likes to push the tempo, so the Cavs need to assert their play inside and try to "ugly" up the game. Post up LBJ, Gooden, Z all night. 

- Nat'l TV, AI, Nuggets record may suck but you know they are gonna bring it against us. Our boys need to come ready to play. 

- *MORE BOOBIE PLEASE! *


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ROFL bb


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> *Note*: this is completely ripped off another site, but I liked the graphic so figured we could use it for a change of pace :biggrin: Let's hope it's not bad luck.


Not just another site, but another team! :wink:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another bad start tonight


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey there pioneer im baaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

D. Gooden F 12:00 1-5
L. James F 12:00 1-4

The usual


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

quench23 said:


> D. Gooden F 12:00 1-5
> L. James F 12:00 1-4
> 
> The usual


The usual?

There's nothing usual about that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why don't we ever get to see Gibson play with Hughes and Lebron? Snow and Jones providing nothing again the first quarter: a bunch of zeros


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Brandname said:


> The usual?
> 
> There's nothing usual about that.


your right the cavs never start slow. my bad.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

quench23 said:


> your right the cavs never start slow. my bad.


No. My response was a direct response to your post.

There is nothing usual about Lebron and Drew both going 1-5 from the field to start the game.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

^ fill in the blank, 2-10 in the first, from 2 of your best offensive players... yeah.. kthx


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

quench23 said:


> ^ fill in the blank, 2-10 in the first, from 2 of your best offensive players... yeah.. kthx


There's nothing usual about Gooden and James shooting that bad though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*sigh*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones is playing terrible lately


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

is lebron sick? i think i just saw him blowing his nose, then again that coulda been him biting his nails


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right, I finally get to watch this game. Stupid early game going into 2OT. I wish I could still watch the Cavs feed on League Pass.

Looks like we're being lazy again early? The way the team was happy-as-can-be after the Portland game kinda prepared me for this.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Except for Z this is an NBDL lineup in here. What is Mike Brown thinking with this lineup? Marshall, Jones, and Snow together


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> All right, I finally get to watch this game. Stupid early game going into 2OT. I wish I could still watch the Cavs feed on League Pass.
> 
> Looks like we're being lazy again early? The way the team was happy-as-can-be after the Portland game kinda prepared me for this.


How about our coach not running idiotic lineups with Lebron on the bench?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Except for Z this is an NBDL lineup in here. What is Mike Brown thinking with this lineup? Marshall, Jones, and Snow together


Mike Brown doesn't think with his lineups. Stupid as hell.

Will someone step up and lead this team please?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson with a nice shot. Please play him more!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible play by Z leading to the fastbreak


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Lebron didn't even try to get back on defense off that loose ball. He just gave up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Wow, Lebron didn't even try to get back on defense off that loose ball. He just gave up.


I would have done the same on that break frankly: that was a posterization waiting to happen on that break - 3 players were already across halfcourt


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good drive by Hughes there: feeling better maybe?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I would have done the same on that break frankly: that was a posterization waiting to happen on that break - 3 players were already across halfcourt


Well maybe that's it then. We're playing to look good. We're not trying to do the gritty things we need to do to win games.

Sure, maybe someone could have gotten victimized that time. But maybe he could have disrupted a passing lane or something.

I'm not even looking for huge defensive plays necessarily. I'm looking for someone to lead this team. Someone to actually do some dirty work. Show the team you'll do whatever it takes to win. Dive for loose balls, something. Hell, get posterized. But at least challenge the break. Lead by example.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great look by Lebron. James doing the right thing today but we're already so far back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Well maybe that's it then. We're playing to look good. We're not trying to do the gritty things we need to do to win games.
> 
> Sure, maybe someone could have gotten victimized that time. But maybe he could have disrupted a passing lane or something.
> 
> I'm not even looking for huge defensive plays necessarily. I'm looking for someone to lead this team. Someone to actually do some dirty work. Show the team you'll do whatever it takes to win. Dive for loose balls, something. Hell, get posterized. But at least challenge the break. Lead by example.


Mabe but what I saw on that play was a ball thrown up for grab because the guy with the ball got stuck in the air. Bad offense = leads to fastbreak offense.

Same thing with Gooden right there: dumb plays on offense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Look at Gibson get on the floor for that ball.

He's been the only one doing that the past two games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you're going to switch all the picks, AV has to be in the game. Both Gooden and Z have slow or dumb feet.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Mabe but what I saw on that play was a ball thrown up for grab because the guy with the ball got stuck in the air. Bad offense = leads to fastbreak offense.
> 
> Same thing with Gooden right there: dumb plays on offense


It got bounced up in the air for grabs after a bad pass. It's not even that big of a play by itself. It's more just indicative of the hustle that we've been lacking this entire trip.

But this isn't Lebron's fault. His team and his coach are letting him down. He's trying harder than just about everyone else, and the rest of the team is failing him. He hasn't been spectacular by any means. But this is just a pathetic effort from the whole Cavs team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just can't stand watching us set terrible picks for Lebron 4 times down the court, then shooting a contested jumper. I sincerely am not sure whether I can watch this game or not.

The Cavs should fine some players for just not giving a **** while still collecting a paycheck.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Z doing out there running around after AI?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd stick around just to see if Lebron can try to go for 40 or 50


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z is having a terrible game: just getting lost on defense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'd stick around just to see if Lebron can try to go for 40 or 50


Yeah, I know damn well I'm going to sit here and watch the entire game.

I do because I think I care about this game more than the Cavs. Lebron is showing some good stuff right now. He's the only one playing well for our team right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Lebron is going to make a run tonight. He doesn't like losing 3 in a row. Bad first half, but I mean, there's still a second half, and it's not like we expended a ton of energy in the first half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

the defense just needs to tighten up and lebron needs to keep attacking like he was in the second.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team just doesn't seem to be constructed well.

If I had to pick a PG to go with Lebron: It would not be Snow
If I had to pick a SG to go with Lebron: it wouldn't be a guy like hughes
If I had to pick a Pf to go with Lebron: well AV makes sense here not necessarily Gooden
If I had to pick a C to go with Lebron: it wouldn't be Z


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I think Lebron is going to make a run tonight. He doesn't like losing 3 in a row. Bad first half, but I mean, there's still a second half, and it's not like we expended a ton of energy in the first half.


Yet, there's still a good chance we will lose even if he goes off.

The rest of the team is just playing terrible. We're slow on every rotation, and it seems like nobody can make a shot. Defense was terrible in the first half.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

The cavs are a horrible half court team, i dont see why we dont try and mimic what golden state is doing, its working out for them


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

quench23 said:


> The cavs are a horrible half court team, i dont see why we dont try and mimic what golden state is doing, its working out for them


Our coach would never allow it and no way you can run with Snow as you're PG combined with Z at center


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

quench23 said:


> The cavs are a horrible half court team, i dont see why we dont try and mimic what golden state is doing, its working out for them


It's because Mike Brown insists on sticking with Eric Snow. But with Z, we could never be a running team anyway. But we could push the tempo a little. I like what Steve Blake was doing in the first half for the Nuggets by just pushing the tempo a little.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate Bill Walton


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right, I just paid close attention.

Eric Snow's first pass on that possession came with 12 seconds left on the shot clock. That is *unacceptable*.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow has to hit that shot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They're already taking Snow's man off him to double Lebron as soon as he passes halfcourt.

Does the coaching staff just not see this?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden terrible defense there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z: give me a break. Both Gooden and Z look terrible out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

wow, that is pathetic


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron is the only one doing anything for our team. Naturally, we play keepaway. 

This is such a stupid team. No heart, either.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice, Larry is hurt again. It just keeps coming.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha Mr. Glass broke again. It's amazing that Ferry can repeatedly see performances like this on national TV and have the patience not to do something drastic.

Though on the other side, we are still tops in the east, tied after tonight. Though maybe that says a lot that the team that is doing the best in the east is called "in shambles", whereas people seem to think fine of the Pistons, Bulls, and Wizards.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't understand this coach at all: this lineup isn't working so you stick with it for more then half the third?

Just stupid: both Gooden and Z aren't rotating at all: Play AV at least. Hell bring in Dwayne Jones to send a message


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> haha Mr. Glass broke again. It's amazing that Ferry can repeatedly see performances like this on national TV and have the patience not to do something drastic.
> 
> Though on the other side, we are still tops in the east, tied after tonight. Though maybe that says a lot that the team that is doing the best in the east is called "in shambles", whereas people seem to think fine of the Pistons, Bulls, and Wizards.


They're not on long West Coast trips. Remember how bad the Bulls looked on there road trip early in the year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson AV in at my mark 5 minutes to go in the third: way to ****ing late


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is frustrating because many of these problems are problems that will be persistent. 

Mike Brown is a terrible in-game coach. Just terrible. That won't change any time soon. 

Gibson strokes another three, thus decreasing his playing time for the next game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> They're not on long West Coast trips. Remember how bad the Bulls looked on there road trip early in the year



True. Maybe we are being too hard on the team? I mean they did get two wins on the road trip. That's better than what the Bulls did. It's a shame though because we had the opportunity to really take advantage of the Pistons slipping in the division. But on the flip side, neither the Bulls or Pistons took advantage of any of our slips.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Gibson strokes another three, thus decreasing his playing time for the next game.


Classic.

We'll go back home beat some bad Eastern teams and everything will "ok" and so we'll have more excuses to play Snow and Jones till we play some real teams again. Round and round we go


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> True. Maybe we are being too hard on the team? I mean they did get two wins on the road trip. That's better than what the Bulls did. It's a shame though because we had the opportunity to really take advantage of the Pistons slipping in the division. But on the flip side, neither the Bulls or Pistons took advantage of any of our slips.


The Sonics game was the killer. Losing to the Suns at home even a blowout is ok. Losing back to back even to Portland is ok but the Seattle game was one we should have won and really knocked us for a loop


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My God that was a terrible shot by Marshall: falling away no balance


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate Marshall: misses the one that was wide open as well


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's an odd situation. I feel as if I'm being too hard on the team because, after all, it's only a few games.

But what really gets me is their reaction to these losses. I would like to get a sense of disappointment or something, but we just get nothing. Here I am sitting at home ready to pull my hair out, and they don't have much concern.

One more question. Why does our team not know how to feed the hot hand in Lebron? We go to Marshall twice and of course he misses them both. It's just bad basketball, really. Lebron should just stop passing it to these guys (Gibson excepted, he's been shooting pretty consistently).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marshall's 3's all look terrible. I assume that's part of why nobody is within 20 feet of him. He should drive to the basket. Because he can't hit the 3 consistently anymore. Didn't do it last year, not doing it this year.

HKF is right, bringing in guys like Marshall, Jones, and Wesley has been crazy. We should have been bringing in Earl Watson. Keeping Flip Murray.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And boy are we saddled with some contracts now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bill Walton on Andy and Nene: "Even though they grew up in the same country, they didn't grow up in the same area."

I think that's really odd, because it's not like Brazil is a big country or anything. Idiot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This unit is actually playing some defense or maybe Denver's bored


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Bill Walton on Andy and Nene: "Even though they grew up in the same country, they didn't grow up in the same area."
> 
> I think that's really odd, because it's not like Brazil is a big country or anything. Idiot.


Brazil actually a pretty big country


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And that's why Marshall shouldn't drive. He has no body control whatsoever. But he's been terrible shooting, too.
So basically what I'm trying to say is that Donyell sucks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well there goes any momentum we had


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, some interesting officiating there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Brazil actually a pretty big country


Yeah, I know. It's huge. 

I guess my scathing sarcasm isn't as obvious as I hoped. :wink:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, I know. It's huge.
> 
> I guess my scathing sarcasm isn't as obvious as I hoped. :wink:


duh: it's alright Bill Waltons' an idiot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> duh: it's alright Bill Waltons' an idiot


Does he not like Lebron or something? Because he's giving a ridiculous amount of blame on him now, when he's the only one playing decent for us. Andy and Gibson are playing fairly well, too.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bail out call fro JR Smith there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Does he not like Lebron or something? Because he's giving a ridiculous amount of blame on him now, when he's the only one playing decent for us. Andy and Gibson are playing fairly well, too.


Have to get used to it: the top player get the most credit when you win and the most blame when you lose


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol we're down by 11 now


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

but we cant keep trading basket for basket. And they need to start calling some of these blatant calls that are on LeBron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Unlike the announcers I have no problem with Lebron's game today unlike Portland. He's taken good shots, made good passes, and moved teh ball. If we lose it ain't on him today


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Bill Walton on Andy and Nene: "Even though they grew up in the same country, they didn't grow up in the same area."
> 
> I think that's really odd, because it's not like Brazil is a big country or anything. Idiot.


Actually Brazil is the fifth largest country in the world by area. Right behind the US. We just have weird maps that make it looks small.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why don't the announcers ever call out Lebron's teammates?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I really think Lebron's playing a good game tonight. He's attacking the basket and playing well all-around.

We just can't get anything else going. We finally put in some energy guys (AV, Gibson), and we finally go on a run. It's just that it's too late.

Lebron hitting FTs nicely tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Actually Brazil is the fifth largest country in the world by area. Right behind the US. We just have weird maps that make it looks small.


nonono, I know that. I was just being sarcastic.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

well, Bron is the only one keeping us in this with help from Andy and Boobie.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah shut up Bill Walton


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DamNO LEBRON HURT


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Foul....what The Heck Is Going On!!!!!!!! Come On Refs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing a that looked bad


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is that not a foul on Smith?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God dammit Hughes; 3 straight missed ft's


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes just has to hit those. Those misses are huge.

Damon coming in for Hughes in the crunch. Is this what we paid him so much for?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

great plays by Lebron


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Karl wont call a time out are you kidding me


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, now they're saying we're a lot like the Phoenix Suns.

I think they're confused.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice comeback.....just to be messed up by a bad foul call. People need to stop questioning LeBron and start questioning Danny Ferry, Mike Brown, Eric Snow, Larry Hughes, etc.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The national TV announcers really have no idea how the Cavs work. They know that Lebron plays for the team, and thats' about the extent of their knowledge.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Hughes just has to hit those. Those misses are huge.
> 
> Damon coming in for Hughes in the crunch. Is this what we paid him so much for?


No choice by mike brown though this lineup has to be getting tired: they've been in there since the end of the third. But it's Mike Brown's ******* who played a lineup that wasn't working for half a quarter as well to put us in this spot as well


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon Jones and Gibson play well together.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HB said:


> Karl wont call a time out are you kidding me


That's a bit odd as well: but thanks Karl


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't know if we're going to have enough time: less then 3 minutes to go


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit Marshall get you're *** up


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

these NBA refs are definitely out to get LeBron and the Cavs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This one looks over. Too little too late.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

FT's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible shots now: why did Jones shoot that?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ran out of gas.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nobody ****ing showed up today but James


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson freakin needs to start as far as I'm concerned. He's played better then jones and Snow this road trip


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

```

```



Pioneer10 said:


> Nobody ****ing showed up today but James


That's usually how things turn out. There's been a few other games this year where the exact same thing happened.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 99, Denver 110*


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Hmmm we havent see this happen before. Put Eric Snow on the bench... Make a nice little run but just run out of time.


----------

